# ShopVac drywall sander



## oldgoat (Aug 18, 2005)

Has anybody used the drywall sander that ShopVac sells? Getting ready to start sanding the joints and thought if they are any good I would go ahead and buy one. Don't expect it to be perfect, but I would like one that did pick up the worst part of the dust while sanding.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

It does work very well. Have to clean the filter often to keep it working right but if your in small spaces like a closet or hall it is worth the extra steps.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I like not having to wear a mask.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

I bought one a few years back the thing came with a 1" hose 10 feet long that connected to a 1 gallon bucket that had water in it, from there it connected to the shop vac. THing worked the balls howver the noise dove me nuts, the thing just plain screamed through the hose.

BJD


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I guess I'll go ahead and buy one and try it. It isn't expensive, but I was wanting to get an idea of whether it was junk or not. I've got earplugs so I think I can put up with noise better than breathing the dust and getting it all over the place.


----------

